# Ford Fiesta Engine Bay Detail



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

With the good weather we've had here in York over the past few days I decided to give the girlfriends engine bay a good once over 

First of all I covered up all the electrical connections etc. Then lightly rinsed the engine bay and bonnet underside. BH Surfex was worked into all areas before being rinsed off. The Engine bay was then dried with MF towels and was dressed with Aerospace 303. The underside of the bonnet was treated to Werkstat Acryllic.

Here are the before's first of all.





































And here are the after's.





































Any comments and criticism welcome as always.

Matt.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great mate, super turnaround, how did you find 303? Considering getting some.


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Cameron W (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks good! Which parts of the engine bay did you cover up? I have the same model fiesta and was thinking about detailing the engine bay but didt know what to cover up apart from the battery. 

Thanks


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

That was a grubby engine bay, must have been many months/years since that saw a bit of loving!

303 is great stuff as is AG tyre dressing on plastic engine covers and its much cheaper especially when it's on 3 for 2 at B&Q.

Get some ironX on the rusty nuts!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Looks great mate, super turnaround, how did you find 303? Considering getting some.


Cheers Rob, The 303 works great if you spray the area and leave it for about an hour then come back and just buff :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cameron W said:


> Looks good! Which parts of the engine bay did you cover up? I have the same model fiesta and was thinking about detailing the engine bay but didt know what to cover up apart from the battery.
> 
> Thanks


Cheers Cameron, I covered all the connectors up with foil, battery connections with a few MF's and the alternator with a few MF's too :thumb:


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:
A clean engine bay always impresses me, especially when I view cars for sale.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and that was one muckey engine bay


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I did the same model tonight. I didn't cover anything up, just rinsed with a sprinkler hose and didnt blast water into the engine.

Didnt think of using ironX on the rusty nuts... Will give that a go tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Good results !


----------

